

SOPA 2? Activists aim to kill cyber bill - jklartss
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0412/75034.html

======
kylemaxwell
If people would actually read the text of the bill, they'd see two things:

(1) It's not perfect and needs fleshing out. I have a fear that since it
doesn't really do anything but give FOIA and liability exceptions and push
everything to the DNI, then it may not really go anywhere.

(2) It's nowhere near as bad as SOPA. CISPA is bad because it may not
accomplish what it wants, but it doesn't deal with blocking, advertising &
payment providers, subpoenas, or even directly with law enforcement. It's
managed by the intel community, taking away the process from DOJ (Infragard)
and DHS (US-CERT and USSS).

